# Tar on paws



## Jennifer Coulter

My 5 month old pup stepped in some warm tar in a train yard area.

It filled the space between all the pads on one foot. I wrestled her some and then bribed her with peanut butter kongs and managed to cut and pull some gobs out but lots of sticky goo remains. I tried warm soapy water, but that was not at all effective.

She could seem to care less about it. If I just leave it, she will live right? If she got interested in chewing it out, quantities that small would not hurt her would they?


----------



## Chris Michalek

use coke a cola. not a substitute and not pepsi.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jennifer Coulter said:


> My 5 month old pup stepped in some warm tar in a train yard area.
> 
> It filled the space between all the pads on one foot. I wrestled her some and then bribed her with peanut butter kongs and managed to cut and pull some gobs out but lots of sticky goo remains. I tried warm soapy water, but that was not at all effective.
> 
> She could seem to care less about it. If I just leave it, she will live right? If she got interested in chewing it out, quantities that small would not hurt her would they?


Long ago my dog at the time stepped in a "puddle" of melted tar and chewing gum. AARRGGHH! And she had the kind of feathery fur that sticks out between all the paw-pads.

A bottle of cooking/salad oil was what worked. I applied it lavishly, let it sink in, and then worked the softened tar into little balls with my fingers.

It was still a long process, done over several days (outdoors), but it all came off.

I have also heard of something called "Goo Gone," but I've never actually seen it. I read about it some Q&A site. It said to wash it all off thoroughly immediately after it dissolves the tar.


----------



## Guest

Coke, red can, no imitations!! You can try goo gone, but once your done, soap and water numerous times to get oil residue out


----------



## Carol Boche

Vegetable oil....(as Connie said), baby oil works great! 

Goo Gone works on everything, but I have never tried it on animals....the other thing that may work is Show Sheen (horse product), we used that on dogs and horses that got pine pitch globs on their coats. 

W-D 40 might work, I would rinse thoroughly like with Goo Gone though. Although it is said to get rid of fleas and parasitic mites too (yikes) and soothes arthritis....geesh, who knew. 

(if Coke can clean the corrosion off the battery on your vehicle, I am thinking it would work to get tar off a dog....)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Okay, I will get some coke and try the veg oil. I have used veg oil on sap in fur, but this is more voluminous and guckier.

The challenge will be her not wanting to eat/lick the product applied, guess I will clean with soap and water after.

I have not taught her the lay down for exam thing yet, something I like to teach all my dogs. I am sure you all know how fun it is trying to pin and work on a 5 month old malinois pup:twisted:

Thanks for the tips...will do a bit over a few sessions the next few days.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Try the oils mentioned I think the goo gone will sting the feet like road salt


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

If it is something you want to soak for a bit without her licking it off out some in a small baggie and then put a bootie on the dog and go do some activity (so she doesn't eat the bag and bootie...)

Silicone based stuff like the already mentioned Show Sheen or Cowboy Magic Detangler work pretty good on sticky stuff. oily nail polish remover works good too.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

I used goo gone to get tar off a pair of brand new shoes once. Great stuff I use it on everything now. Was going to suggest it, but one thing I haven't used it on was my dog's feet.


----------



## Mo Earle

When we have roofers injured with hot tar coming to the ER, after we cool the area- we actually use- mayonnaise or polysporin or neosporin ointment to remove it-all work great- 
for the wildlife,supposedly they are using Dawn dish soap.


----------



## Denise King

I have used WD-40 many times. I am a dog groomer. I use it outdoors, spray some on work it in with your fingers then start wiping with paper towels. You might have to do it more than once. Easy on the skin and disapates rapidly. I would use soap and water after to get the oil off.


----------



## Adam Rawlings

Jennifer,
Motor Master hand cleaner from Crappy Tire will also work well or any other cleaner with a high % of lanolin.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Jennifer Coulter said:


> My 5 month old pup stepped in some warm tar in a train yard area.
> 
> It filled the space between all the pads on one foot. I wrestled her some and then bribed her with peanut butter kongs and managed to cut and pull some gobs out but lots of sticky goo remains. I tried warm soapy water, but that was not at all effective.
> 
> She could seem to care less about it. If I just leave it, she will live right? If she got interested in chewing it out, quantities that small would not hurt her would they?


* WD-40* is the answer for everything!


----------



## Chris Michalek

Howard Gaines III said:


> * WD-40* is the answer for everything!



bahhh!!! The correct answer is duct tape.


----------



## Carol Boche

Chris Michalek said:


> bahhh!!! The correct answer is duct tape.


That would be correct.....WD-40 is for removing the duct tape, if you can find someone nice enough to do that for you when you are stuck on a pole.....you can ask one of our firefighter explorers about that....LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek

Carol Boche said:


> That would be correct.....WD-40 is for removing the duct tape, if you can find someone nice enough to do that for you when you are stuck on a pole.....you can ask one of our firefighter explorers about that....LOL



wait a minute, are you the one with a stripper's pole in the living room? What other weirdo shit are you into beside dogs?


----------



## Carol Boche

Chris Michalek said:


> wait a minute, are you the one with a stripper's pole in the living room? What other weirdo shit are you into beside dogs?



LOL.....yes, there is a stripper pole in my living room....Ash likes it. 

I was not involved in the taping the kid to the flagpole....that was the other explorers initiation idea.....So there...


----------



## Chris Michalek

Carol Boche said:


> LOL.....yes, there is a stripper pole in my living room....Ash likes it.


isn't bestiality illegal in So Dak?


----------



## Carol Boche

Chris Michalek said:


> isn't bestiality illegal in So Dak?


Whatever.....gross....LMAO!!!! 

Go chase some cows.....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

You might try getting it cold so you can cut out the bigger chunks without it just squishing. Putting a paw at a time in cold water should harder it up to make it easier to handle. Once you have the bigger chunks out, then one of the products recommended should remove any of the remaining residue.


----------

